# Chevy vans



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello troops,

So I was looking to add a cargo van to our rigs for some time now.I am highly interested in the Chevy 2500-3500 with diesel engine.
But what is the deal with the peeling hoods???I researched online after seeing almost all the chevy vans here in FL with peeling hoods,and there is a lot of guys complaitning aboutit,but never seen chevy to stand up and correct the problem.

Take a look at the vans driving around and you will see your self.

Edit: Not that the peeling hood is the deal breaker for me,but come on now Chevy really?Its not a new issue,its been going for a few model years already.

Sharp


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Hello troops,
> 
> So I was looking to add a cargo van to our rigs for some time now.I am highly interested in the Chevy 2500-3500 with diesel engine.
> But what is the deal with the peeling hoods???I researched online after seeing almost all the chevy vans here in FL with peeling hoods,and there is a lot of guys complaitning aboutit,but never seen chevy to stand up and correct the problem.
> ...


They were painted with Behr paint maybe.:whistling2:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> They were painted with Behr paint maybe.:whistling2:


I wonder if they used the "contractor" grade paint


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I am also looking to add another van and can't deside the Ford E-250 or Chevy 2500. Might even go with a mini van any input on which are good?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

A painter's forum where the company car has paint peeling from the hood? Too easy for the gang here...


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> I am also looking to add another van and can't deside the Ford E-250 or Chevy 2500. Might even go with a mini van any input on which are good?


Minivans are alright but I much prefer a cargo van. The Chevy express is pretty nice


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Minivans are alright but I much prefer a cargo van. The Chevy express is pretty nice


+1 for chevy express. I love my new van . Cruise control is a must have for me , keeps me from speeding . And the bulk head is a nice feature. No windows as well. Thinking about adding those beefy locks on the outside .


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

My understanding was that that was an issue during the 90s when they were first switching from solvent to water base paints. They were mandated by the EPA to make the switch and obliviously the first generation didn't fare well. 

I had mid 90s GMC Jimmy with the same issue back in the day myself and I'll admit it was aggravating. Can't say that I've noticed it on any current GM vehicles though.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> My understanding was that that was an issue during the 90s when they were first switching from solvent to water base paints. They were mandated by the EPA to make the switch and obliviously the first generation didn't fare well.
> 
> I had mid 90s GMC Jimmy with the same issue back in the day myself and I'll admit it was aggravating. Can't say that I've noticed it on any current GM vehicles though.


This is what I have heard as well. Switching from solvent paints to waterborne paint cause some issues.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't know what is going in on,but just pay attention on the road when you see chevy cargo,look at the hood.


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

Here in Wisconsin it doesn't matter if its a 88 98 or 2008 the hoods are peeling 90% of the time. I notice it everyday drives me nuts lol


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

mattvpaint said:


> Here in Wisconsin it doesn't matter if its a 88 98 or 2008 the hoods are peeling 90% of the time. I notice it everyday drives me nuts lol


Exactly!!! Thank You!


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

If it happens to you just paint it ...


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been a bowtie guy my whole life and the only problem I can recall was with late 80 early 90 models. I love my 07 2500 express. The 5.3l is the new 5.7l when it comes to reliability. Loaded up she still has plenty of pep on the highway.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sand down hood with planex,reprime and paint.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

mattvpaint said:


> Here in Wisconsin it doesn't matter if its a 88 98 or 2008 the hoods are peeling 90% of the time. I notice it everyday drives me nuts lol


Why don't guys start a subdivision of your painting company painting hoods.


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Sand down hood with planex,reprime and paint.


Omni automotive clear is very easy to work with , I use it on various things for high gloss impressive finish. It will make your hood look awesome . Painted the ferrari dealership sales counters and filing cabinets red w this top coat , came out sweet.
View attachment 16242


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

This is the pic I wanted of omni


----------



## mattvpaint (Jan 30, 2013)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why don't guys start a subdivision of your painting company painting hoods.


Great idea! Lol


----------



## ColorQuest (Mar 19, 2012)

modernfinish said:


> Omni automotive clear is very easy to work with , I use it on various things for high gloss impressive finish. It will make your hood look awesome . Painted the ferrari dealership sales counters and filing cabinets red w this top coat , came out sweet.


Awesome job! What was the base coat?
Jay


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

ColorQuest said:


> Awesome job! What was the base coat?
> Jay


Ferrari red


----------



## modernfinish (Mar 20, 2013)

modernfinish said:


> Ferrari red


Oil base. House of color brand.


----------

